

Free Office Furniture in Berkeley - Very Solid - uuilly
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/147719/furniture.jpg

======
uuilly
Our company moved into a larger office and threw a bunch of furniture away.
There are a number of great desks and some chairs. Just come and pick it up.
Location: <http://bit.ly/cx4jkM>

~~~
puredemo
I wish you guys had mentioned this yesterday, we could have planned ahead a
bit. Pretty much stuck in Marin for the rest of the day.

~~~
uuilly
Didn't know about it. The stuff will be there until tomorrow.

~~~
puredemo
Oh cool, will try to stop by then. Thanks.

